# Happy Birthday Zoe



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

My sweet girl Zoe is 10 years old today!! Happy birthday to my first. You are the original. The one I learned on and made all the mistakes on. For that I am so sorry. You came into my life when I was in a very dark place and taught me how to laugh again. You brought joy back into my life and gave me a purpose. I will forever be grateful to you and I love you with all my heart.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Happy Birthday Zoe! You look beautiful! Hope you get lots of prezzies!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh Crystal you made me tear up, yes you might have made mistakes,( poor Matilda she was my first:innocent: ) but you always LOVED and in the end that's all little Zoe remembers
:wub: I love that picture of Zoe, it's like you can see her little spirit through her eyes, she certainly doesn't look 10

:tender:HAPPY BIRTHDAY PRETTY ZOE:tender:


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Happy Birthday Sweet Girl.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Awwwww that almost made me cry. Happy Birthday Zoe. You are so lucky to have the Mommy that you have.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

*Happy Birthday Sweetheart!*


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

_Happy Birthday beautiful Zoe, one of my first friends on SM. _

_I wish you the happiest day with your Mom and family xoxo_
_Crystal I'm sorry you went through such a difficult time but I'm glad you had your sweet girl by your side. _


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Happy birthday sweet girl.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Happy birthday little girl your mom said many nice things about you and I know how she feels as Belle helped us out of a dark place when Penny passed away. Enjoy your day, hope you get extra treats.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Happy Birthday Beautiful!!!!


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Ohhhh...that made me cry....for so many reasons.....my own little Zoe, and she looks just like my Zoe did...how she gave you such purpose....all of it...Congrats, she is beautiful and you are so very lucky to have her!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Happy birthday Zoe, you are one special girl!!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Happy Birthday Zoe. You are beautiful


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Happy birthday, sweet Zoe. 10 years young and here's to many more years of love :wub:


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Awww crystal...you made me tear up too! That was so sweet.

Happy birthday beautiful Zoe! Hope it's filled with treats and not the healthy ones for today  you have the best mommy!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday sweet girl!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Happy Birthday precious Zoe! Hope you have the best day! :wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Happy Birthday sweetheart Zoe arty: arty: That is a lovely picture of you Mummy took. Your eyes look beautiful. 

It is Penny's 3rd birthday in two days. Time does fly.


----------



## LilGusDog (Jan 29, 2013)

Happy birthday Zoe!! 10 looks good on you. :wub:


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

happy birthday gorgeous girl.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Z.......Ze girl looks delicious

O.......Oh, and she shares the same birthday as Pallina Valentina:hump:

E........Eternally young, Happy wonderful Birthday and many more:drinkup:




*


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Happy Belated Birthday Zoe! You are a beautiful little girl.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Zoe Happy Happy Birthday!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Happy Birthday Zoe, I hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

Happy birthday cute Zoe!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday Zoe!
You sound like a very special girl!
:celebrate - firewor


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey Zoe, the years have been kind to you!!!! You look like a baby girl.
Sending you lots of love on your big day!!!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks everyone! Out of my 3, Zoe is the one who I think can really read my emotions and thoughts so well. She truly listens and tries to understand what I'm saying and as a result, knows more words then the other 2. She is very insightful and wants nothing more than to make me happy. And it's very upsetting to her when she either can't figure out what I'm asking of her or simply can't do what I'm asking of her...like 'inside voice' when she just can't seem to not bark at someone who dares walk on the sidewalk by our house. :wub: We had planned on seeing our holistic vet, Dr. Dan, yesterday for some acupuncture and chiro near Chicago. Zoe looooooves her Dr. Dan! But the roads were too bad and I cancelled. And I'm so glad I did because we would have been coming home on I94 at about the same time as that horrific crash. So we were going to try again today but road conditions haven't really improved any. This polar vortex can just go away any time now. :angry:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Thanks everyone! Out of my 3, Zoe is the one who I think can really read my emotions and thoughts so well. She truly listens and tries to understand what I'm saying and as a result, knows more words then the other 2. She is very insightful and wants nothing more than to make me happy. And it's very upsetting to her when she either can't figure out what I'm asking of her or simply can't do what I'm asking of her...like 'inside voice' when she just can't seem to not bark at someone who dares walk on the sidewalk by our house. :wub: We had planned on seeing our holistic vet, Dr. Dan, yesterday for some acupuncture and chiro near Chicago. Zoe looooooves her Dr. Dan! But the roads were too bad and I cancelled. And I'm so glad I did because we would have been coming home on I94 at about the same time as that horrific crash. So we were going to try again today but road conditions haven't really improved any. This polar vortex can just go away any time now. :angry:


 Matilda is so in tune with me, she is either right next to me or laying on daddy's lap watching me, Lorin and I are always amazed at how many words Matilda knows, of course we think she's the smartest girl ever lol
Zoe reminds me of Matilda
I'm sending:Sunny Smile: your way


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Happy 10th Birthday to a beautiful girl!!!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Ok Crystal, you're making me tear up again too...Happy Birthday sweet Zoe, you still look like a youngster!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Happy Birthday Zoe!


----------



## mylilbiscuit (Nov 1, 2012)

Happy Birthday Zoe!!!:wub:


----------

